# Nova Ended up down the crapper



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

After a lot of effort....and I guess you could say, denile...I finally decided I can't do anything for the Nova.

I brought it in, and now I'm without a shotgun for up to 8 weeks.  

I'll have to dig up the old school backup for September and into the duck season. I hope I get the gun back before the Sask. trip! :-?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you want my two cents Chris, which you probably don't, just sell the Benelli and get a Remington 870. :wink:

Jed


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Believe me....at this point it's crossing my mind.

I don't really care about brands, models, flash....I just need a gun that will perform in any condition. Where is this magical gun???  I've had a Benelli, Beretta, Browning, Remington...I clean the guns after every weekend, sometimes more.

Back to the old drawing board. I have an old weatherby backup for the early season, and I'm not too worried. If I can't hit landing canadas at 10 yards, I shouldn't be out there anyways. :bop: :lost:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Get an Inertia Based Auto, SBE, M1, Pintail, etc. And make sure it gets broken in right. Had one jam in about 650 -700 rounds before i sold my pintail, it had half a cornfield inside the receiver the time I took it apart.  Whatever you decide to do, Good Luck. :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Where & when you going to Sask ???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're going to N. Central Sask. on the 21st of October.

It'll be me, Eric, Field Hunter and Decoyer. For respect of FH & Decoyer and their spot, I'll leave the spot nameless.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm going up there with Barney Oct 5th for a week - If there are any SoB's from horizon to horizon we will find them


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think my nova is going to go down the ****ter to. Im in the process of tryin to by a BPS 10 gauge. But the guy wont give me the right price so it will take alittle more talking then I will be with the gun that i havent had one probablem with. Then im taking my nova striaght to scheels telling the manager Kregg Inverl that this gun is the biggest piece of **** I have ever shot,then heading over to the Outdoorsmen and buying a new Bretta somtime this winter. They get a 1 on performance, they really go down hill after you shot a couple cases threw them each and spring.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Goosebuster,
Stay away from the BPS 10. I had one and hated it. It is sooooo heavy, the action is very stiff, and they are impossible to take apart other than removing the barrel. Other former BPS owners I have talked to seem to agree. Just my .02 bud. I hear nothing but wonderful things about the new Beretta 391 though. Good luck.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Now what I hear is - Guys that are not used to shooting pumps are short shucking them - ??? I know with a 870 - I pump it as hard as is possible & I would try to pump any auto-single shot too  & I'm pretty quick too :roll:

I had a 870 stolen this summer & I have been looking at the NOVA ???

What about Charles Daly - PUMPS ??? Not the auto-single :roll: Looks like a Remington action & is hardened steel & ported barrel & much better Camo than either Remington or Benelli. & the price is right ???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Short stocking can be a problem with the Nova, but there is problems with it's cycling.

I'm using Doug's Browning Gold right now and loving it. Hasn't gave me any problems, it patterns my favorite loads well (very few cripples this year), and it's easy to clean.

By the way Doug....my Nova won't be back until next season. :wink:


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

That's okay, I'll bring back my great-grandpa single shot back for you when I get back from MN on Sunday. You better start cutting down or getting another job. That gun is getting rather expensive everytime you go out. $5/goose, $2.50/duck. You racking up a rather large bill. And remember I'm keeping score!! Shootem up this weekend, sure wish I could join you guys!!

As for the 10g BPS GB3, don't even think about it. I have had numerous friends who HAD them. They didn't cycle right and were a pain to clean. The weight to me isn't an issue. Without the weight it wouldn't feel to good on the shoulder. I shoot a Browning Gold 10 and love it. It's wood and weighs alot, but it helps with the recoil. Browning now has synthetic models out that look really good.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

My Nova as i've said before is the best pump-gun i've ever seen, and its been through some sh*t. I also had a BPS 10. IM pretty sure BPS = Big Piece of ****. The CD pumps look very nice with Advantage Wetland, im looking into one as backup to my sbe. (haha, ya right, this thing is unstoppable) My sbe has already been covered with muc, halfway submerged in the river, drop on cement, and other things that shouldn't be done to even the cheapest mossberg. Just keeps on going......


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

All Benilli' suck in my mind, my buddy has a SBE and it jams all the time,, I wouldnt psy the $1200 for one of those pioeces of ****, I would be buying a Gold 10 LT. Brownings all way for this guy. My first gun was a browing and I wish I have never switched.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to defend my Nova. It has been a great gun for me. I hunt really hard with it and have had very little problems. I also like how I can pull it apart and clean it out in a matter of a couple of minutes in the field. I had it jam a couple of times this fall, but part of it was my fault for not cleaning it very well. Last fall I cleaned it after every weekend and never had a problem. I think lack of care is the main reason for the problems.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Interesting story about my Nova. When I brought it into Scheels, they said 6-8 weeks before I'd get it back. So I figured I'd wait until I hear from them....well it's been about 6 weeks, and no word from Scheels, so I figured I'd contact Benelli. After a little digging they said, "Well according to our records, Scheels received the gun back on the 5th of September..."...Right then I drove over to Scheels and sure enough....my gun has been there for a month.

I gotta say that Benelli was damn quick to get it fixed! But don't ask me about Scheels this morning... :eyeroll:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

There must be certain years that are bad for the Novas, this is my forth year on my Nova and could count my gun jams on one hand, and I am what most would consider lazy with my gun. I usually will go 4 or 5 hunts before I break it down to clean it. My brother just got a Nova last year and has been having nothing but problems with it. Last weekend his action was sticking so he could only get one shot off and then couldn't pump the gun to get another shell in the chamber. Hopefully in the next couple years I can step up to a Winchester Super X2, I have heard nothing but good things about these guns.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a Mossberg 835 from the first year they were made and haven't had any problems with it. It's been through some hard hunting in the snow, sleet, mud, etc and hasn't missed a beat. I don't find many message board posters saying good things about Mossbergs but I think the 835 might be one of the best values out there. It's not as flashy as others but it always gets the job done.

I've been thinking about upgrading(?) to the Nova. Last year on various message boards all I read was how great the gun is. This year it's just the opposite. I don't know what happened but people that used to praise the gun are swearing at it now. I like everything about the gun- the weight, the feel, the swing - but am apprehensive about buying one. I'll probably just have to keep using my "oar".


----------

